# Anyone own at Massanutten?



## llenod (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello all,

I am new to timesharing and looking to picking up 2 weeks in Mountainside Villas for $2500 for both.  They are weeks 42 (fall foliage) and week 5 (skiing).  My MF are $350 for each week.  Do you think these will trade well?  I have seen conflicting info on Tug about the tradeablity of Massanuttin.  Any owner insite would be very greatful.

Thanks!


----------



## NTHC (Feb 25, 2008)

I own at Massanutten.  Our weeks trade very well for how we use them.  If you are the type of person who is looking to trade to Myrtle Beach every year during July or early August you will be very disappointed.  That being said, we have traded to Williamsburg in summer many times, to Aruba during spring break, Orlando at Xmas, Myrtle Beach in early June, Hilton Head in September,  Las Vegas and to Fort Myers in late September, just to mention a few.  

They are actually my favorite condos on the resort, even though we own in other villages as well.

The Mountainside Villas are the only section in Massanutten that trade both with RCI and II and they have some of the lowest maintenance fees in the industry.  The homeowners association is run by owners so there is no developer involvement.  

Good Luck with your decision,
Cindy


----------



## wrkirt (Feb 26, 2008)

*Mountainside*

COngratulations on your purchase. We own a fall week at Mountainside and it is doing well for us in terms of trading. Make sure you deposit your weeks with Interval, not RCI. Mountainside is the only complex at Massa that allows owners to deposit with Interval and your trading power is increased because of this . Our unit trades well in what is known as the shoulder season, those times that are not prime. WE have used our week to go to Hilton Head and stay at 2 marriott resorts at Xmas and in October. For the price, you can't go wrong.


----------



## gjp220 (Feb 27, 2008)

Love Massanutten!! I own in Woodstone the new Luxury. I have traded for Las Vegas, Florida, and Hawaii. Staying at the resort is soooo Relaxing:zzz: :whoopie:


----------



## rowelltnc (Mar 11, 2008)

We own at the Summit. We love the resort but it's close to home so we typically will exchange it.  We have been very successful with our trades but we also play by the rules - spacebank early, exchange early and give several options for an exchange.  We also usually have a highly demanded week assigned so it has better trading power.  It sounds like both weeks you're looking to buy would be desired time at Massanutten.

Using our Summit unit for exchange, we've been to Hawaii, Sedona, AZ, Aruba, Maine, Williamsburg, Orlando, Colorado and next year we're actually taking our week in Massanutten.

I think you're getting a very good deal at a really nice and fun resort.


----------



## janej (Mar 12, 2008)

*Maintenance fee*

I heard a lot about the low MF there.  How much exactly is the MF?  Does owners get more perks than exchangers?  It seems to be an easy exchange.


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 13, 2008)

If you go the the resort website - massresort.com you can click on ownership, then unit information and see what the maintenance fees are for each section.  The website if very good - a lot of info there.  If you are interested in Massanutten at all, whether interested in buying or just for a vacation, it is definately worth checking out all the information that they have there.  I think for my 2 bedroom Summit Sunrise the MF has gone up top $460. this year.


----------



## janej (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, Laura.  That is very good information.  Now I found that for Summit and Woodstone, the maintenance fee seems to be the same for two bedrooms and four bedrooms.  Is that true?  I've seen a TUG for sale listing the maintenance fee for a two bedroom at $235.  That does not match what the resort web site says.  Would that be a mistake?


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 13, 2008)

janej said:


> Thanks, Laura.  That is very good information.  Now I found that for Summit and Woodstone, the maintenance fee seems to be the same for two bedrooms and four bedrooms.  Is that true?  I've seen a TUG for sale listing the maintenance fee for a two bedroom at $235.  That does not match what the resort web site says.  Would that be a mistake?




The $235.  might be for every other year occupancy. i am not sure about that.   I have a 2 bedroom and it is $460. and I have an every year fixed ski week.  And I have always been pleased at Massanutten in any section I have stayed at.  But you can exchange into (or even last call into) Massanutten VERY easily.  I have bought my second week there - but that is because I am perfectly happy STAYING there numberous times per year.


----------



## janej (Mar 13, 2008)

I am interested now.  We live the Northern Virginia.  It seems like a place we can easily get the kids in the extended family together and rotate the adults in an out.  Do you pay the same activity fee as owner?

Where did you buy yours from?


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 13, 2008)

The fee for the activity card is the same whether you own or not.  I believe it is 99 for adults and 69 for kids under 18.  We ALWAYS get the activity card even if it is just my husband and myself - it has always more than paid for itself.  But you can check the current discount schedule on the website also and see if it would be worth it.  My husband likes golf (a beginner) so it pays itself for that.  It may be harder to get into during the summer - we usually do travel fall/spring.  But I did exchange my 2 br ski week for a 4 br August week.  So if you are planning on summer vacations you are probably better off owning a summer week there.  My advice would be to take a last call and check the place out.  We have stayed in Woodstone, Summit, Eagle Trace and Mountainside and always were happy with the units.  My 17 year old daughter and 18 year old niece also LOVE the place.  

Owners I think do get discount on Skiing - but with the activity card I think we got a better deal for that too.


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 13, 2008)

My Summit unit (my first) we bought onsite.  I know - a big mistake, but we were new to this!!  Since it got us in I really dont regret it.  My second unit - Eagle Trace at Killy Court (which is the lowest level unit they have I think) we have never stayed in yet.  That one I got off of Ebay for $250. total - including closing costs.  That is a white week so MUCH less demand - but we usually travel there during the weeks that it covers so that is fine with us!!


----------



## janej (Mar 13, 2008)

laura1957 said:


> But I did exchange my 2 br ski week for a 4 br August week.



Is that a RCI exchange?  Does the resort have an internal exchange system?
I have confirmed two units at the Woodstone for Christmas this year.  But I used two weeks plus two exchange fees.  

I think a floating red week would be the best for us.  With 2-3 families, 6 kids involved, a fixed week might not work every year.  I hope it would not be a problem getting a week in summer.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 14, 2008)

janej said:


> Is that a RCI exchange?  Does the resort have an internal exchange system?
> I have confirmed two units at the Woodstone for Christmas this year.  But I used two weeks plus two exchange fees.
> 
> I think a floating red week would be the best for us.  With 2-3 families, 6 kids involved, a fixed week might not work every year.  I hope it would not be a problem getting a week in summer.
> ...




I have a fixed red week (ski week) and a floating white week.  I deposited my fixed red into RCI and then exchanged it for ONE 4-br.  The owners had not deposited their 4 br lockout into 2 separate 2 br units - so that was just a lucky break for me!!  I have never before TRIED to exchange my week for a summer week, so I am not sure how easy it would be, but this time there were a few choices I could have made - but I couldnt pass up the 4 br.  I have seen a 4 bedroom available a number of times but never before when I could use them


----------



## matbec (Apr 19, 2008)

*Ever deposited/traded a white week?*



laura1957 said:


> I have a fixed red week (ski week) and a floating white week.  I deposited my fixed red into RCI and then exchanged it for ONE 4-br.



Hi. Have you ever deposited/traded your white week into RCI? If so, how well did it trade? Also, how far in advance are you able to book  your floating week?

Thanks.


----------



## laura1957 (Apr 20, 2008)

matbec said:


> Hi. Have you ever deposited/traded your white week into RCI? If so, how well did it trade? Also, how far in advance are you able to book  your floating week?
> 
> Thanks.



I just recently purchased the floating white week - so I have done nothing with it yet.  I have just now paid my maintenance fee and will reserve my week for November - then probably deposit it and see what it will get me!!  But I am also in the process of buying a 4 BR summer week, so am thinking of selling both or at least one of my 2 - 2 BR units.


----------



## matbec (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks. I'm trying to decide whether or not it would be worth it to buy a floating white week, just for trading purposes. I'd be interested in hearing about the kinds of trades you get with your white week (PM me if that's easier). 
Thanks again.


----------

